# Midnight purple r35



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

hi guys just want to know if anyone else has ordered a purple r35 or is it just me lol:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mine will be ready in four weeks time, as you ask!


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

BAS*@$DS!!!!!!lol

those are going to look the dog's


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

you can order purple? when was this announced? or is this just the spec v release?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mine's being done by these guys: Welcome to CREATIVE FX 

Torn between calling the finished look "Midnight Purple V" or "Zilla Purple"!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

robsm said:


> you can order purple? when was this announced? or is this just the spec v release?


Ditto .... ?????????


----------



## NissanGTR (Apr 6, 2008)

SpecV only last I checked.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

there was always plans to launch new colours each year

the spec m with have options like this

standard car?


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

The spec v is not midnight purple. Nissan won't make the color again for the 35. Spec-m will have more color choices tho.

Anyone who wants a different color will have to paint the car like david is doing.

There is a baby blue in singapore and a royal blue I think in america. Gt-rr did a midnight blue paint job on there sema car. Cost a lot of $$$. Only one in existence to this date.

Again spec-v is not midnight purple and nissan commented in interviews they won't ever release midnight purple for the r35. The spec-v is however a very unique color.


----------



## supraman (Mar 25, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> there was always plans to launch new colours each year


I've heard this statement so many times. How long has the GT-R been out? Shouldn't there have been at least two new colours?

I assume the Spec-V purple doesn't count as a new colour, as it isn't available on the standard car.


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

supraman said:


> I've heard this statement so many times. How long has the GT-R been out? Shouldn't there have been at least two new colours?
> 
> I assume the Spec-V purple doesn't count as a new colour, as it isn't available on the standard car.


they did change the white this year.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

or has "GTR Specialist" simply joinned the wating list and requested "purple" if its available in 2 yrs LOL!


----------



## littlewozzer (Feb 3, 2009)

anyone got a picture???


----------



## NissanGTR (Apr 6, 2008)

SmeeAgain said:


> they did change the white this year.


I am so glad I got Titanium before it disappeared. The color selection right now is really weak, all very traditional colors. Hope something more interesting is offered for the next model year (dark blue, yellow).


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

GTR Specialist is at the wind up me thinks


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

NissanGTR said:


> I am so glad I got Titanium before it disappeared. The color selection right now is really weak, all very traditional colors. Hope something more interesting is offered for the next model year (dark blue, yellow).


Has Titanium been dropped worldwide now? That leaves a very limited choice...

There needs to be a metallic black, a classy dark metallic blue (like my R32), a metallic yellow or orange, and of course a Midnight Purple IMO.

My car is going to be wrapped, and it's not really dark enough to be called Midnight Purple, but it's the closest we could get and should be really photogenic which is the main purpose for my car.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Purple's so 2002 :flame:


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

just to let you know mine is been ordered from japan as a treat because i work for gtr


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

gtr specialists said:


> just to let you know mine is been ordered from japan as a treat because i work for gtr


:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm quite impressed by the depths of bad taste that people seem prepared to drop to. No names, etc, but seriously - the ideas expressed show that some GTR owners are only interested by how many heads they can turn - without worrying if it's for good or bad reasons.

If you can't afford to wrap your GTR in tin foil or puke coloured paint perhaps you could train as a cage fighter, wear womens clothing and go out with Katie Price for a couple of months - then you're sure to get in the papers!

(oops I'm just being told that this has already been done - so perhaps you're right - having the world's most tasteless GTR may be the only way to get you temporary celebrity status after all!!!!!!)

:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Kamae said:


> I'm quite impressed by the depths of bad taste that people seem prepared to drop to. No names, etc, but seriously - the ideas expressed show that some GTR owners are only interested by how many heads they can turn - without worrying if it's for good or bad reasons.
> 
> If you can't afford to wrap your GTR in tin foil or puke coloured paint perhaps you could train as a cage fighter, wear womens clothing and go out with Katie Price for a couple of months - then you're sure to get in the papers!
> 
> ...


Modifying gtrs is part of the cars history


----------



## Kaizen (Oct 10, 2009)

aferx said:


> Modifying gtrs is part of the cars history



Indeed. Cuts both ways?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Purple's so 2002 :flame:


I love that colour!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

aferx said:


> Modifying gtrs is part of the cars history


Modifying GTRs is part of the *skyline's* history.
A crucial part of the evolution of the GTR was the attempts made by Nissan to make after market modifications harder than with earlier skyline models to obtain apoproval from the Japanes Government to sell a car with this power and performance for road use.

But even so - there are modifications and modifications. If you are unable to exercise good taste and restraint then you will undoubtedly fall into the trap of tasteless alterations.

Now I know that taste is a personal issue and I am prepared to live and let live, each to his own etc. But I do reserve the right to speak out loud when I see truly hideous abominations. And after reading this thread I just thought now was a good time.


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote: Modifying GTRs is part of the skyline's history

There all gtrs / skylines or the new gtr

Quote: But even so - there are modifications and modifications. If you are unable to exercise good taste and restraint then you will undoubtedly fall into the trap of tasteless alterations.

But i do agree about bad taste


----------



## gtr specialists (Sep 17, 2008)

misters3 said:


> :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Kamae said:


> I'm quite impressed by the depths of bad taste that people seem prepared to drop to. No names, etc, but seriously - the ideas expressed show that some GTR owners are only interested by how many heads they can turn - without worrying if it's for good or bad reasons.
> 
> If you can't afford to wrap your GTR in tin foil or puke coloured paint perhaps you could train as a cage fighter, wear womens clothing and go out with Katie Price for a couple of months - then you're sure to get in the papers!
> 
> ...


I have no idea why you decided to post this in this thread. Discussing Midnight Purple is hardly the "depths of bad taste".


----------



## E5.UNICORN (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi David,

this will look sick man. I was going to fit all the carbon bits on this month but would love to get the purpl done like the Vspec. With the carbon bits a think this will look awesome. How much is the colour costing you? and is it all like venture shield. BTW love the concept of the journal site.

Thanks.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Well said DY; purple is to GTR as red is to Fezza.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

E5.UNICORN said:


> Hi David,
> 
> this will look sick man. I was going to fit all the carbon bits on this month but would love to get the purpl done like the Vspec. With the carbon bits a think this will look awesome. How much is the colour costing you? and is it all like venture shield. BTW love the concept of the journal site.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks! :thumbsup: Perhaps you would like to start a Journal about your car?

I don't have a final cost yet. Not sure what you mean about it being like venture shield? Yes it will protect the paintwork to the same extent as far as I know and of course will protect the WHOLE car.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

gtr specialists said:


> :chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot:chairshot


Why the chairshot?

You work for GTR? Who are gtr?


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

That GTR looks wicked. Can you get that colour from factory??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

David.Yu said:


> Thanks! :thumbsup: Perhaps you would like to start a Journal about your car?
> 
> I don't have a final cost yet. Not sure what you mean about it being like venture shield? Yes it will protect the paintwork to the same extent as far as I know and of course will protect the WHOLE car.


Hey David, do you have the name of the "wrapping " of your car that is used in the industry? I mean if somebody wants to search for these kind of film wraps, being it matt, carbon or coloured wraps . . .?

Maybe this new wrapping technology is the feature? If technology advanceds and prices are droping, would make sense to order your car without colour, just a sealed body and get it wrapped a few times during the ownership . . . would be very exciting to see your car shine in silver if it was black before . . .

By the way is the spec-v`s MP like colour not called Ultimate Opal Black ? . . . hence being more dark then a MP. (and it has no 3 layer flip paint as the MPs as well.)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

gtrlux said:


> Hey David, do you have the name of the "wrapping " of your car that is used in the industry? I mean if somebody wants to search for these kind of film wraps, being it matt, carbon or coloured wraps . . .?
> 
> Maybe this new wrapping technology is the feature? If technology advanceds and prices are droping, would make sense to order your car without colour, just a sealed body and get it wrapped a few times during the ownership . . . would be very exciting to see your car shine in silver if it was black before . . .
> 
> By the way is the spec-v`s MP like colour not called Ultimate Opal Black ? . . . hence being more dark then a MP. (and it has no 3 layer flip paint as the MPs as well.)


I'll see if I can find out the code when I get it done.

Yes the Spec V colour is even darker than any of the Midnight Purples and didn't appear to have a flip.


----------



## FiLi (Jan 25, 2008)

David.Yu, don´t forget to bring us some photos when you receive it  

Thanks


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

As someone just about to order my R35 - been pondering spec and colour - I would like to have seen more choice. 

I have always liked deep metallic Azure type Blue myself and it would probably look great.

Midnight Purple - show me where to place my order 

Has anyone considered those vehicle "wraps", e.g.

chameleon-wraps

You can wrap the car in any colour you like - or design - I have seen some amazing ones - without damaging original paint. Can be removed and is extremely durable. And you can do stuff you can't do with paint.

If you feel like a change, just re-wrap it.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

In all the example photos you see of wraps, you never see any of the doors, boot, or bonnet open . 

When someone has had their car wrapped (David?) would you please post some photos of the engine bay, shutlines etc. I realise it will look different, just interested in how different and how the edges look of the wrap look.

Ta


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

I saw a White Raccoon wrapped DB9 at Sextons last weekend, it was amazing - with the doors open the shutlines had been done perfectly :thumbsup:


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

misters3 said:


> In all the example photos you see of wraps, you never see any of the doors, boot, or bonnet open .
> 
> When someone has had their car wrapped (David?) would you please post some photos of the engine bay, shutlines etc. I realise it will look different, just interested in how different and how the edges look of the wrap look.
> 
> Ta


I would like to see pics of wrapped GT-R's also.

Seems to be the perfect solution while keeping the underlying paint in pristine condition. Also you can change colours every year if you want to.

Engine bay etc is the issue of course. I assume the engine would have to come out, and not sure about the heat etc on the vinyl.


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

apc said:


> Engine bay etc is the issue of course. I assume the engine would have to come out, and not sure about the heat etc on the vinyl.


 I'm not sure anyone's planning to wrap their engine bay.... are they? :chuckle:


----------



## apc (Oct 12, 2009)

bazza_g said:


> I'm not sure anyone's planning to wrap their engine bay.... are they? :chuckle:


Purists might - I wouldn't.


----------



## supracat (Feb 12, 2008)

you never know the lengths some enthusiasts will go to!


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> I have no idea why you decided to post this in this thread. Discussing Midnight Purple is hardly the "depths of bad taste".


Yes David, but the initial thread about midnight purple has sparked a wider discussion and my comments relate to the wider discussion.

And colour selection is very personal, my own thought on Midnight purple is that it is an out of date reference to older models, but if you like the colour fine, but it's certainly not for me thanks.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

There is no "Midnight Purple" offered on a standard car only the Spec V 

The colours are three boring greys (hence David's change ! LOL) Black, White and of course RED !!!!


----------

